# aiuto



## Old pincopallina (30 Novembre 2007)

beh ragazzi, devo leggere l'atto di separazione che mi  ha mandato l'avvocato, ma non riesco ad aprire la posta elettronica 
lunedì devo andare a firmare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Novembre 2007)

*...*

Ho tentato di risponderti ...prima cercando di trovare qualcosa che potesse far ridere ...ma era risultato di pessimo gusto ...poi con parole affettuose ...ma risultava deprimente ...
Capisco.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Old amarax (30 Novembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> beh ragazzi, devo leggere l'atto di separazione che mi ha mandato l'avvocato, ma non riesco ad aprire la posta elettronica
> lunedì devo andare a firmare




















 mi dispiace.tanto.


----------

